# Silica Sand (sandblasting sand?) substrate--- PICS



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Im looking for a specific type of sand. I believe that it is sandblasting sand, i know it comes in a white paper bag (50lbs), and i believe it says 'Dolan' on the front of it. Is anybody familiar with this sand and where I can find it? I have looked at home depot and lows and neither store carries it.

It is almost fine gravel rather than sand.



















opcorn:


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

My Internet searches returned nothing. I think either that name is wrong, or it's a small regional company.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

jrf said:


> My Internet searches returned nothing. I think either that name is wrong, or it's a small regional company.


I appreciate your efforts. Really I am just looking for a large grit sand, almost a really small gravel. Is there anything else that is similar that I could mix in with what I currently have?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks like a similar grain size to what they are discussing here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=213884

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve never personally seen anything in that size range, but IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve never actively looked for it either.


----------

